# Travel Insurance Quirks



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been spending the last few days trolling through the adverts and lists on here to find travel insurance for us on an 8 week trip.The costs quoted have been extraordinary,from over £600 down to £145.the latter providing I take out home cover insurance with them at the same time.Well I am taking this last route as the home cover will need to be renewed in July, so I waste only 3 months home cover on my existing home insurance.
While chatting to some of the sales people I learned that most policies are loaded when we go to Spain, most other EU countries are more acceptable.
Therefore unless you have reason to go to Spain try going elsewhere, it could well save you a bundle.
Unfortunately this trip we have promised and arranged to meet family and friends so are committed. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Cabby, Have you had a look at the Alliance and Leicester site :- http://www.alliance-leicester.co.uk/home/index.aspx

I have just got a quote off them for 120 days for myself & wife at £224.

They do it up to 180 days.

Go to that site and click "Insurance" tab at top.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They have an age limit for couples of 64 years, so very unsuitable for us.but thannks for reply.
cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby,

Could I suggest you have a read of this:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cheap-travel-insurance

There is a link to Travel Insurance for over 65's that will cost less than half what you quoted above.

We aren't over 65 yet but I've taken out multi-trip European cover for £29 this year.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> They have an age limit for couples of 64 years, so very unsuitable for us.but thannks for reply.
> cabby


Sorry Mate, But on page for single trip up to 180 days it states under 85, and Multi trip it states under 69.

Your never over that bracket are you?  :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having been trawling for a better deal I have come across two types of deal, one is an annual cover with Halifax, but a max of 60 days on any trip, but accepts asthma plus the other ones for a mere £197. or Comfort insurance will put me on their travel if I take out home cover with them for £142 + £147 respectively and as my home cover is due shortly thinking of taking that offer.as they allow me a 90 day trip as part of the annual cover.they will go up to 120 days if wanted.hope this is of some use to someone who has trouble getting cover.

cabby


----------

